# مجله تصميم



## Amory2010 (29 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتو
انا طالب فى كليه الهندسه المعماريه وكنت ابحث عن اى اعداد لمجله تصميم
ارجو من الاعضاء الذين لديهم اى اعداد لمجله تصميم انا يقومو برفعها على اى موقع 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## خطوة فى الظلام (29 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذة الاضافة


----------



## خالد صلاح (29 يونيو 2008)

الزميل الفاضل
اود ان احذرك من هذه المجلة .. ولا تتخذها كمرجع لك باي حال .. فهذه مجلة لا هدف لها الا جمع الاموال ومحرروها يكتبون اي شيء طالما ستدفع ثمنه .. احذر مما يكتب بها فلا هو عمارة ولا هو فن ولا هو اي شيء سوي مقال مدفوع الاجر .. يكفيك ان تعلم ان محرروها في الاساس هم المحاسبون .. انصحك بمجلات اخري مثل architecture records


----------



## المصمم الراقي (4 أغسطس 2008)

ششششششششششششكرا لك


----------



## احمد توني (5 أغسطس 2008)

المجله دي من احسن مجلات العماره في مصر وبتجيب اخر واهم المشاريع الي في مصر والمسابقات المعماريه والجوايز وفيها مقالات مهمه جداا...
سؤال حضرتك عرفت منين ان الي بيكتب فيها محاسبين؟
الاعضاء الي دخلت تشكر ..هي بتشكر علي ايه بالظبط؟؟؟


----------



## agms909 (7 أغسطس 2008)

انا اعرف اتنين من المحريين مهندس مجدى قاسم وهو معيد بجامعة الازهر وبعض من الاساتذة من هندسة الازهر وشكر ا وهذا كلام مؤكد لانى خريع هندسة الازهر وشكرا


----------



## Arch_M (7 أغسطس 2008)

عزيزي مع احترامي لجميع المجلات العربية المتخصصة

بس اغلبها تلقاها مليئة بالاعلانات على حساب المقالات الجيدة والمواضيع والاخبار المهمة التي تهم المعماريين

انصحك كما قال اخونا خالد صلاح مع تحفظي على ماقاله وتجريحه..انصحك بمتابعة مجلة architecure recored وهناك مجلة الكترونية بس لازم تشترك معاهم واعتقد انه اشتراك مجاني تسمى design وغيرها كثييييييييير قد لا تحضرني الان 
ان كنت مصمما وتريد مجلة عربية فهناك مجلة المسكن وتعني بتصميم المساكن والمشاريع والتصميم الداخلي وكذلك مجلة تسمى عمران وهي رائعة ولم تدخل فيها حمى الاعلانات والتي كما اسلفت تاتي على حساب المقالات والاخبار المهمة..وهناك مجلة كويتية تسمى عمار وهي مجلة قديرة ايضا


----------



## حسن مشهور (8 أغسطس 2008)

أخي العزيز ،
هذه بعض العناوين لمواقع مجلات معمارية متخصصة ، قد تحتاج إلى إشتراك :

Architectural Digest
Architectural West Magazine
Architectural Record
Architecture Week

وهذه مجلة معمارية أوروبية جديدة .
وهذا دليل لعدد غير بسيط من المجلات المعمارية .
وهذا كتالوج لصور مشاريع وتفاصيل معمارية مختلفة .

وبالتوفيق .


----------



## شبكة المهندس المصر (8 أغسطس 2008)

جاري البحث


----------



## اسكتش (9 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم على المجلات الجميلة التى تضيف الى عالم العمارة


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (10 أغسطس 2008)

ياجماعه فعلا مجلة تصميم مجله تعتبر من احسن المجلات بستفيد منها كتير ومن المشاريع والمسابقات المعروضه فيها واللى المهندسين اللى بيكتبوا فيها على قدر كبير جدا من العلم زى ماقال المهندس agsam909 ودا والله مش تحيز بس هما فعلا درسولنا وعشان كده عندنا ثقه فيهم وفى علمهم ......

ممكن تكون مجلات تانيه بتقدم اكتر من اللى بتقدمه مجلة تصميم بس دا يخلينا ماننكرش انها بتفيد مع احترامى لآراء بقية الزملا .......

وطبعا فى النهايه كل اللى يهمنا اننا نستفيد ونبحث عن اللى يزود علمنا...

وربنا يوفقنا جميعا ان شاء الله...

وللاسف انى معنديش اى اعداد منها على جهازى كنت رفعتها....:82:

بس اتمنى ان لو موجوده عند اى زميل يزودنا بيها وجزاكم الله خيرا.......


----------



## خالد صلاح (2 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ احمد التوني ... لا داعي لهذا الحماس الجارف دون مبرر 
ربما انت جديد بالمنتدي .. والا لكنت عرفت من الموضوعات السابقة التي اشتركت بها انني لا اكتب الا ما هو اكيد وما هوموثق بالنسبة لي 
بالنسبة للمجلة اتحداك ان تنشر هنا موضوع واحد هام نشرته هذه المجلة .. بل واتحداك انت وجميع من اشاروا الي اهدافها انت تنشروا مقالا واحدا جديدا دون نقل او اعلان يفيد المعماري طالبا كان او مهندسا ..
موضوع المحررين وسؤالك من اين عرفت ان المحاسبين بالمجلة هم من يكتبون الموضوعات فانني لم افتي في هذا او ادعي علي احد ولكنه رد المجلة علي مكتبنا عندما اتهمناهم بعدم الدقة لنشر مشروع جامعه المستقبل بمدينة القاهرة الجديدة باسم مصصم اخر في حين ان مكتبنا هو الذي قام باعمال التخطيط والتصميم والاشراف علي التنفيذ لحين لنتهاء فرش الجامعه وانشاء المبني الاداري والمسرح كهيكل ومباني في حين ان المكتب الذي نسبت له المجلة المشروع قام باعاده تصميم الواجهات للمبني الاداري ومبني الهندسة ومني كلية اللغات فقط ..
وعندما اتصلنا بهم وخاطبناهم تهربوا اكثر من مرة حتي وصلهم اشعار برفع الامر الي القضاء ومخاطبة مكتب المجلة الرئيسي بلندن .. عندها ارسلوا لنا مندوبهم الذي يوضح ان الموضوع هو مجرد اعلان مدفوع الاجر قام بكتابته وصياغته المكتب المعلن وان محاسب المجلة او مدير الحسابات هو الذي قام بالنشر ..
هل يتعارض هذا مع ما قلته ؟؟؟؟ علما بان المجلة لم تذكر في جزء من المقالة ان هذا اعلان وكان جزء كبير من الموضوععلي لسان المحرر الذي ظل يشكرفي المصمم والفكرالتصميمي وفلسفة التخطيط (( مقابل 54 الف جنيه اعتقد انه كان علي استعاد ان يقسم برحمة ابوه علي ذلك )) ..
انا فقط اردت ان اوضح للاجيال التي لا تملك تتبع الحقيقة وهذه المجلات بالنسبة لها مصدر ثقافة واطلاع الا ان ما يكتب في هذه المجلة تحديدا يتحدد قيمته بما يدفع صاحبه .. يكفي ان هذه المجلة كانت تصدر اسطوانات مدمجة لزيادة التوزيع تتضمن تفاصيل معمارية بها اخطاء جسيمة واخري عفا عليها الزمن .. وعند مراجعتهم من احد العاملين بالمكتب لايضاح ذلك في العدد القادم حتي لا يتسببوا لطالب او مهندس ذو خبرة محدودة في كارثه اجابوه ان هذه التفاصيل من مشروع طالب في كليه جامعه عين شمس وان المدرسين بها وافقواعليها ... تخيل ان تنشر مجلة تفاصيل لمشروع طالب واخري منمصادر غير معلومة او موثوق يها .. بدل من ان تنشر احدث التفاصيل ... لكن طالما ان ذلك يزيد توزيع المجلة فلا مانع ..
هل هذه هي المجلة التي تدافعون عنها .. هنيئا لكم


----------



## نوريا (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*ساعدوني*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
((((كل سنة وانتوا والامة الاسلامية بالف خير)))
-انا بحس انها مفيدة بس مكثرين الاعلانات ....
......اعزائي العضاء.....
....اطلب مساعدتكوا من فضلكم.....
....ياريت اتساعدوني في جمع معلومات ((مساقط -واجهات- معايير تصميمية))
ل(مبني بورصة/معرض دولي للذهب)....
.....ياريت في اقرب وقت...:73::19::19::19::77:


----------



## احمدالخيال (3 سبتمبر 2008)

بالفعل لي تجربة مريرة مع هذه المجلة .. وقد اوردت بعض المعلومات الواردة في احد مقالاتها في احد ابحاثي عن اطفاء ومقاومة الحريق وكانت الكارثة ان المعلومات والمواصفات التي وردت بالمقالة هي اعلان لاحدي شركات توريد هذه المهمات وليست المواصفات القياسية ولولا انني اوردت اشم المجلة في البحث كمرجع لكانت فضيحة شخصية لي .. ومن يومها انا لا اتعامل مع هذه المجلة اطلاقا .. وقمت بارسال فاكس لها بمصر ولم يرد احد علي ..


----------



## ميثاق العجيلي (19 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً لكم على هذا الطرح ، كثرة الآراء تزيد الموضوع ثراء.


----------



## HEBA ABDO (21 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ....على فكرة مش شرط ان جميع المجلات المعمارية تحتوى على مقالات نقدية بس الاهم ان المجلة تحتوى على مشاريع قوية....من خلال هذة المشاريع نقدر احنا ننقد اى مشروع ...وبعدين على فكرة د.مجدى قاسم وكتير من مشرفين المجلة مثل الدكتور خالد خرشد من احسن الناس كمهندسين وعن تجربة (لان دول الدكاترة اللى علمونا فى الكلية )اما كلام الامهندس الازهرى مش صحيح


----------



## eng_afify (21 سبتمبر 2008)

للاسف هذا حال معظم المجلات العلمية في العام العربي
مجرد اعلانات مدفوعة الاجر سواء في صيغة مقالات أو تحقيقات أو مسابقات و كلها تحت مسميات رنانة

للاسف !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## سوسو10 (22 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخت العزيزة نوريا انا ممكن اساعدك في مبني البرصة اما سوق الذهب فعندي صور لسوق الدهب في للحسين وحلب ودمشق معرفشي ممكن تفيدك ولا اية ميلي علي ****** ahmed_men


----------



## سوسو10 (22 سبتمبر 2008)

يــــــاهو


----------



## arch_khalil (22 سبتمبر 2008)

مجلة العمارة مجلة جميلة وبها من الابداعات مايكفي


----------



## معتز احمد علي (25 نوفمبر 2009)

جذاكم الله خيرا


----------



## arch_hamada (19 أغسطس 2010)

*مشكور** 
**مشكووووو* *ووووووووووووووووور**
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ** ¤©§¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا* *ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى* *العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع* *تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© §¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
**مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور**
**مشكوووووووووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووور*​*مشكووووور*​


----------



## arch_hamada (22 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم على المجلات الجميلة


----------



## arch_hamada (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## rasuo (30 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا علي الموضوع


----------



## عمرو محمد شكرى (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*ششششششششششششكرا لك*


----------



## البندقداري (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورين علي الموضوع ياجماعة


----------

